# Floppy



## MPHF (Jul 1, 2010)

You came here on the 20th August 2008 and met Harley. It was like love at first sight. 







Before this you were at the RSPCA and adopted out to a person who didn't have much idea about rabbits. We told Auntie Tracy that Harley needed a girlfriend and in a few days she rang and told us about you. She fed you unlimited treats and your friend Barney had escaped and been killed by a dog. 






When we first met you Hannah fell in love instantly. We'll never forget the first evening you were here, when we gave you some hay, you grunted and lunged at the bag! You were overweight and had mucous in your poo. So we hand fed you strands of different types of hay. Hannah even plaited hay with a carrot top! We then discovered hay cakes which really helped towards your love of hay. 






You were so happy with your Harley boy- you lost weight, got a shiny coat and became such a friendly girl. 
We had noticed change in your sight and thought you couldn't see properly.You responded a lot more to sounds. In the summer of 2009, Auntie Tracy came round to see you and had a cuddle with Harley. As you couldn't see properly and Harley smelt differently, you lunged at him and lept up in the air. When you came down, you landed funny. You were holding your front left leg up and wouldn't put weight on it. We phoned the vets and managed to get in that evening. Luckily, Auntie Tracy was here and was able to drive us. The vet looked at your leg and ddecided to do an X-Ray to see what had happened. We left you and Harley at the vets and came home. Joe, the vet, phoned me after the x-ray and said you had broken your ulna and your elvow had become detached. He gave us three options- he could operate and pin it all together, amputate it or PTS. He was so against PTS and we wouldn't do that. You could have still had a quality of life even if it did result in amputation. He said they had never done the op on a rabbit before but hee was very willing to try it. Luckily, my mum said she could help finacially. I think your op took about 3 hours. It was a very fiddly op and when I saw the x-rays I realised just how fragile you were. You stayed in the hospital for just over a week. When you came home you and Harley were in a tiny cage as we didn't want to undo the good that Joe had done. You never lost your Floppiness and wanted to do so much but couldn't. You healed really well and gradually you had more space. 






We used to call you chicken leg because you reminded us so much of a chicken where your leg had been shaved!

Remember the time we let you out of your cage and you jumped on top of it? 
You made Hannah panic so much and run in the other room because she was terrified you were going to hurt yourself again!! 
You had done so well snd we were so proud fo how well Harley nursed you. 


At the end of March this year we noticed your dewlap was swollen. We could feel a lump so took you to the vets. It was an abscess which needed draining. You had it drained and also had another x-ray to see if it was due to tooth roots. It was and from that moment I started greiving for you. You really struggled to recover and Hannah and I stayed up all night with you, trying to get you to eat and go to the toilet. Eventually you pulled through. 






By the end of April you had started dribbling and your abscess had flared up again. You had another drain but only with sedation this time. You came round fine. 

In early June, we saw that you had started dribbling again but your abscess hadn 't come up.We took you to see Charles, our vet, but we kind of knew. He said it was your tooth roots and we had to think how much more you could take. He thought you just had days left with us but like the little fighter you are, you went two weeks: just like we asked you, so Hannah could finish her exams. 






We watched you so closely to make sure we saw any changes. You were on huge amounts of Metacam but we made sure you had at least half an hour everyday on the grass; which you loved. We had never been in a situation like this and wanted to get the timing right. 


On Monday, we knew it was your time. Hannah didn't come in to the vet room but I know thats what you wanted too. Auntie Tracy really helped me in there and I couldn't of managed without her. You were so good and slipped away so peacefully. I felt a huge inner peace knowing we had the time right. 



People say you were one of the lucky ones but I think we were the lucky ones in having you. You will always hold such a special place in our hearts Flops. 


[align=center]





Binky free Floppy- Arrived 20th August 2008 went to the bridge 28th June 2010 

I love you Flopster. Hannah said "love you little darling"[/align]


----------



## JimD (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry 

Binkie free little one!

ray::rainbow:


----------



## cheryl (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss...what a gorgeous lil bunny he was..


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 1, 2010)

we're so sorry for you loss of that cute little bunny. Binky free at the bridge little one.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Flashy (Jul 1, 2010)

*MPHF wrote: *


> People say you were one of the lucky ones but I think we were the lucky ones in having you. You will always hold such a special place in our hearts Flops.


She was lucky, but you guys were too, as was Harley boy.

I rarely get choked at these threads, but I did with yours, but then of course I knew her and I know you guys.


Binky Free Floppy Lady! Find your Barney.


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Jul 2, 2010)

Aww so sorry... ray:


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 2, 2010)

i am so sorry for your loss. binky free precious little bunnyray:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 3, 2010)

What a beauty. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Spot (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry!:rip:


----------

